# Probleme beim Wechsel von Graphik- auf Textconsole

## Polansky

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem im Zusammenspiel zwischen meiner Grafikkarte und meinem TFT Display:

Wenn ich mein TFT Display mit dem DVI Ausgang der Graphikkarte verbinde, kann ich von KDE aus nicht auf eine Textconsole wechseln. Sobald ich Strg+Alt+Funktionstaste druecke, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und das TFT Display bemaengelt einen Sync Fehler, obwohl ich in der XF86config Datei die dem Display entsprechenden digitalen Sync Raten eingestellt habe. Benutze ich stattdessen den Analogausgang der Graphikkarte und die analogen Sync Raten in der XF86Config Datei laeuft alles ohne Probleme und man kann zwischen den Consolen wechseln, dass einem schwindelig wird.

Vielleicht weiss jemand unter Euch, welche Einstellungen ich vornehmen muss, um auch bei Benutzung des DVI Outputs zwischen Graphik- und Textconsole wechseln zu koennen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus fuer Eure Hilfe

Roman

P.S.: Bei der Graphikkarte handelt es sich um eine GeForce 4, AGP 4x

----------

## Black666

Nur eine Vermutung, aber hast du die aktuellen nvidia Treiber installiert?

----------

## Polansky

Ich vermute, dass ich die "2880" Version der nvidia Treiber vom April diesen Jahres benutze. Auf der Homepage von nvidia habe ich jedoch gesehen, dass es bereits eine "2960" Version gibt. Ich werde sie mal ausprobieren.

Roman

----------

## Polansky

So, jetzt habe ich mal die aktuellen Treiber (Version "2960") installiert, aber leider dadurch immer noch nicht das Problem beheben koennen.

Hat jemand unter Euch auch einen Flachbildschirm mit dem DVI Output seiner Graphikkarte verbunden, aber nicht derlei (wie oben beschrieben) Probleme?

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Ratschlaege

Roman

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

hast Du das Problem auch noch wenn Du wieder in X11 zurückgehst?

Welche Framebuffer Einstellungen an der Konsole verwendest Du? 

CU

Altanos

----------

## Polansky

Wenn ich "Strg+Alt+7" druecke, erscheint problemlos wieder X. Ich versuche selber gerade mit dem Frambufferdevice rumzuspielen, um so dem Grund fuer die Probleme aufzuspueren. Bisher bin ich jedoch noch nicht schlauer geworden.

Vielen Dank dennoch fuer Eure Benuehungen

Roman

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich habe weder einen schicken Flachbildschirm (obwohl ich gerne einen hätte *g*) noch einen DVI-Anschluß. Aber ich habe eine nvidia Karte. Und hatte das selbe Problem. Lösund: Seit der ersten nvidia Treiberversion gibts einen Bug im Zusammenhang mit dem Framebuffertreiber für nvidia karten. Lösung: Beim Kernelbacken unter framebuffer device (o.ä.) nicht riva wählen sondern einfach svga generic. Dann sollte es gehen, der fb is noch da. Das hat schon bei vielen geklappt, nicht bei jedem. Versuchs einfach, der Aufwand ist nicht groß.

----------

